# Travel insurance



## mpneal (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm currently going through the application process of a 'working holiday visa' for canada and was wondering do I still need to purchase travel/medical insurance if i already have private healthcare/insurance?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

mpneal said:


> I'm currently going through the application process of a 'working holiday visa' for canada and was wondering do I still need to purchase travel/medical insurance if i already have private healthcare/insurance?


No one can answer that question without knowing the complete details of your private healthcare. Call your healthcare provider and ask them, they will have all the details to give you an accurate answer.


----------

